
EFF Action: Californians Deserve Cover to Cover Privacy - zoowar
https://secure.eff.org/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=509
======
kleiba
Ironically, you have to reveal your identity (name + address) to support this
petition.

~~~
sukuriant
That's how petitions generally work :P

